# Mass exodus of teachers expected at Repton Dubai



## ds2003 (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparently benefits have been cut again at Repton and teachers contemplate leaving. Anyone else worried? I guess next backpackers will be teaching my son next year...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Is Freddie Flintoff still there?


----------



## sammiescorch (Feb 11, 2011)

ds2003 said:


> Apparently benefits have been cut again at Repton and teachers contemplate leaving. Anyone else worried? I guess next backpackers will be teaching my son next year...


And they are increasing fees... have applied to KHDA ...what are we paying for then if the teachers are having their salaries and benefits cut?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe you should consider if 'a name' constitutes a good education or if prolonged good practice in british education here is the way forward.


----------



## sammiescorch (Feb 11, 2011)

justforus said:


> Maybe you should consider if 'a name' constitutes a good education or if prolonged good practice in british education here is the way forward.


Indeed, however in our case it was a matter of which school had places available to both our children at the time of relocation to Dubai. Waiting lists at other schools meant a miracle was required to get in to them.

Any suggestions re education establishments then, as you a senior expat?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

sammiescorch said:


> Indeed, however in our case it was a matter of which school had places available to both our children at the time of relocation to Dubai. Waiting lists at other schools meant a miracle was required to get in to them.
> 
> Any suggestions re education establishments then, as you a senior expat?


Getting into a good/established school here sometimes is dependant on the ages of your children, for examples if they are 13/14/15/16 there are more places available. For younger children it is more difficult and even more so if you want to put them in the same place.


----------

